# Good Grow Room? (Pictures and Updates)



## DankyKush1 (Feb 13, 2011)

My plant is 16" tall.

I have 2 x 32wt 6500k "Day Time" Florescent Tubes above the plant and 2 x 27wt 5000k "Day Time" CFLs on the side.
Im running the lights 20/4.
The room is about 4' X 8' and about 10' tall
I have fans blowing on my plant 24/7
I have a attic directly above the room with a fan blowing into the attic
There are 4 lights and 3 fans (Big fan in pic leads to attic)

What do you think? Any Advice?

Here are pics as of today 2/13/11













Thanks Guys 

Happy Toking


----------



## Kart0oN (Feb 13, 2011)

seems like you have a pretty decent setup the only thing i would suggest is not leaving the fan on 24/7 nor putting it directly on your plants as it tends to make the buds very "airy" and light i would just leave your fan on while your lights are on to be honest and as for using a 20/4 light sched. there has been alot of studies showing that anything after 18hours really doesn't affect your plant and your just wasting electricity 16/8 or 18/6 sched is the most cost efficient , but if you already have it on 20/4 i wouldn't change it now as its probably to late and could possibly induce flowering but i doubt it good luck and nice setup


----------



## THC604 (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright fella,

Looking good but going on the colour of that stem there you might wanna start adding some micro-nutes... unless its one of the strainages traits?

And what kartoon has said about you fans isn't strictly true.. when we grow indoors under lights all we are doing is trying to replecate mother nature and i can't think of the last time i went outside at night and the wasn't any wind..
Take alook at my vid you'll see that ive a fan blowing straight at the girls..
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgeGFa9m9yA*
Anyways good luck fella
Thc604


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 13, 2011)

What micro-nutes would you recommended?


----------



## matatan (Feb 13, 2011)

ur camera takes NICE pics. 
cant really see the whole setup, that stem IS red.. dunno what thats about


----------



## Nocturn3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Kart0oN said:


> seems like you have a pretty decent setup the only thing i would suggest is not leaving the fan on 24/7 nor putting it directly on your plants as it tends to make the buds very "airy" and light i would just leave your fan on while your lights are on to be honest and as for using a 20/4 light sched. there has been alot of studies showing that anything after 18hours really doesn't affect your plant and your just wasting electricity 16/8 or 18/6 sched is the most cost efficient , but if you already have it on 20/4 i wouldn't change it now as its probably to late and could possibly induce flowering but i doubt it good luck and nice setup


Sorry, but you are completely wrong here, on both counts. Fans should be on 24/7, not only to strengthen stems, but also to help prevent things like mold and mildew from taking hold on the plants. This is even more important during lights off, when humidity rises.

As for the "many studies" regarding 18/6 vs 20/4, the only serious study that i have ever known of resulted in the opposite outcome, with 20/4 veg time giving an increased yield after flowering, compared to clones in an identical setup, but with an 18/6 veg time.


Edit: Here is the outcome of that study.


> We did a lot of experiments with light times a few years back using known sat and sat dom clone lines.
> 
> With Vegging ie under hid lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## THC604 (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright mate,

well i run the dutch pro soil line of nutes. both grow and bloom have two parts a/b and as far as im aware contain all trace elemets needed for happy growth.

You best bet is your local grow shop, pop in and ask them what line of nutes would best suit your needs mate..
If your growing organic you need to tell them that so they can point you in the righ direction..
The organic grows i've done in the past i've run the canna bio range and i was quite impresssed however i was also using bio bizz alg a mg as a vitality booster..

Anyways mate good job and i wish you luck.
Thc604


----------



## Father Earth (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like you got it pretty takin care of.


----------



## klonerone (Feb 14, 2011)

Kart0oN said:


> seems like you have a pretty decent setup the only thing i would suggest is not leaving the fan on 24/7 nor putting it directly on your plants as it tends to make the buds very "airy" and light i would just leave your fan on while your lights are on to be honest and as for using a 20/4 light sched. there has been alot of studies showing that anything after 18hours really doesn't affect your plant and your just wasting electricity 16/8 or 18/6 sched is the most cost efficient , but if you already have it on 20/4 i wouldn't change it now as its probably to late and could possibly induce flowering but i doubt it good luck and nice setup


4 hrs of darkness will not induce flowering.


----------



## cazador (Feb 14, 2011)

Nocturn3 said:


> Sorry, but you are completely wrong here, on both counts. Fans should be on 24/7, not only to strengthen stems, but also to help prevent things like mold and mildew from taking hold on the plants. This is even more important during lights off, when humidity rises.
> 
> As for the "many studies" regarding 18/6 vs 20/4, the only serious study that i have ever known of resulted in the opposite outcome, with 20/4 veg time giving an increased yield after flowering, compared to clones in an identical setup, but with an 18/6 veg time.
> 
> ...


I'm with Nocturn3 on this. Leave fan on just not directly on the plant to hard enough to keep air moving in the room. Without air movment the plant has a hard time breathing. There is always air moving outside and it is a bit larger outside too. 

The biggest thing that concerns me with your setup is the "fan blowing into the attic". I see this as problematic. This is what I see is going to happen in your attic very soon. I am assuming that your attic is colder than your grow room this time of year. You are exhusting warm humid air into a colder room, the most air will start to condense in the attic causing an extremly humid enviroment even raining down on things up there. Mold will start to grow and house rot will follow. 

This might sound a bit extreem but I sugest you going up there and checking on things if you have been running your room this way for awhile. Let me know. 

lastly your plants are getting a bit tall for CFLs if you haven't flipped 12/12 yet. They will stretch quite a bit for the first two weeks.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 14, 2011)

THC604 said:


> Alright mate,
> 
> well i run the dutch pro soil line of nutes. both grow and bloom have two parts a/b and as far as im aware contain all trace elemets needed for happy growth.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks,my local store is Home Depot 
Im just running organic not hydo or anything
I dont know much about Nutes but I know I need Phosphorous for the red stem

Any suggestions?
Any Brands?
Anything really helps


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 14, 2011)

As for the lighting cycle ive decided im going to keep it 20/4 till its time to bud then ill switch 18/6 for a week then 12/12


----------



## cazador (Feb 14, 2011)

Be careful chasing nute defs that your not sure exist. This may be normal for the strain your growing. You can get the Alaska brand of organic nutes at HD. Start slow and work it up. Don't switch to a strong bloom to soon. Keep a balanced mix for the first two to three weeks of flower. To many peeps starve their plants of N way to soon. I like my plants to stay green as long as I can.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 14, 2011)

About how long do you think I should wait before I start flowering?
Ive had the plant about 2 weeks, I got it at about 1' tall
Was planning at least a month probably longer, I want it about 3 feet before I veg
I wanna veg for as long as possible to get the biggest harvest

Thanks guys


----------



## cazador (Feb 14, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> As for the lighting cycle ive decided im going to keep it 20/4 till its time to bud then ill switch 18/6 for a week then 12/12


No need to do the 18/6 go straight to 12/12. I think it's time to switch 12/12
Your plant look like a clone so at least you know it's a girl  and you then can also see if the color of the stem is normal.



DankyKush1 said:


> About how long do you think I should wait before I start flowering?
> Ive had the plant about 2 weeks, I got it at about 1' tall
> Was planning at least a month probably longer, I want it about 3 feet before I veg
> I wanna veg for as long as possible to get the biggest harvest
> ...


Biggest harvest or best buds? If big is all your after then have fun. If you are going to grow the plant tall and want good buds then you better get a 1000 watt light. Even then veging to 3 feet before flipping to flower is not the way I would go.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay and just to be sure Nutes that say "Flowering" and that stuff is good to give the plant to boost the flowing on a mmj plant too right?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Really 12/12 so soon? 
Its still pretty small


----------



## cazador (Feb 14, 2011)

Your growing with CFLs correct? Then yes. It will still grow (stretch) for another two weeks after you change to 12/12 . Floros don't penetrate to deep. if you want good smoke don't let the plant get to far from the floro lights. You may even want to bend her over.

I'd like to see how this turns out.



DankyKush1 said:


> Okay and just to be sure Nutes that say "Flowering" and that stuff is good to give the plant to boost the flowing on a mmj plant too right?


Yes.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 15, 2011)

UPDATE:
I now have 3 CFLs and here are some clear pictures of my space

What do you think?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Im assuming that the red stem is lack of Nutes cause both plants have a red stem and they are different strains

I think Im going to try and get Jacks 20-20-20 and 10-30-20
Or the Home Depot version that has 20-20-20 and 10-30-20


----------



## cazador (Feb 15, 2011)

Nute difficency is not always a lack of nutes and adding more without knowing why often adds to the problem. I'll say your doing fine at the moment and what you see is a result of regrowth (from cutting/cloning) and will grow out of it in time. Go ahead and get your 20-20-20 and 10-30-20, go light with them and slowly increase over time. Do a good flush at some point and continue with the program.

You never siad how long the plant has been in the current container.  I still think you should go 12/12 if that's all the lights your using.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 15, 2011)

For my Nutes I got:
Miracle Grow for Tomatoes 18-18-21
Miracle Grow Bloom Booster 15-30-15

Im hoping this will help with the red stem

Im thinking of getting the Ys but ive got enough light as it is right?



> You never siad how long the plant has been in the current container. I still think you should go 12/12 if that's all the lights your using.


I got the plant at about a foot or so, ive had it for about 2 or 3 weeks now. Im not sure if its been replanted or if its been in this container the whole time


----------



## cazador (Feb 15, 2011)

OK, so at least two or three weeks in the container. That's good. You didn't plant it in the container, that not so good. Do you know what soil was used?
As far as lights I don't flower with cfl's so I can't realy say. Looks like enough for now, but she'll grow out of it soon enough. Good luck


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 22, 2011)

UPDATE 2/22/11

I had a bit of a mold problem from 2/19 t0 2/21, but I cleaned every leaf with aq tip and warm water.

Also the leafs seem to be warping a lot, is this normal with the CFLs so close?

I backed off the CFLs from about 2" to about 4" or 5"

In the pictures one leaf look like I want / i think they should look and the other shows a warped leaf like most of them. I also included a picture of the whole plant 



















Thanks for the help


----------



## cazador (Feb 22, 2011)

That powdery white mold is nothing to mess with. It will infect and kill your plants. Cut off the leaves that have it and kill the mold where you can. The spores will hang out forever waiting to spring to action. Get rid of the mold, then get more air moving and lower humidity. Are you over-watering the plant?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Id say about 75% of the leafs have the white mold but it comes then I clean the leafs and it goes away, then if there is ANY water left open in my room itll start the mold again, like for instance since ive cleaned the mold this time and theres very little mold to be found.
As for the Air movement I turned every fan up one notch to hopefully help.
I dont think im over watering, I replanted into that white pot that is bigger and bought an electric water meter. The only thing is it confuses me. I watered the plant on 2/19 then replanted it 2/21 then tested the soil water level at the metal rod 50% in it read about a 7.5 with the rod 100% in it read 9.5. So idk when to water it... if anyone know anything about water meters or know an article about them that would REALLY HELP 

My second plant is much darker than my big plant but ive been watering then both about the same time


----------



## cazador (Feb 22, 2011)

don't water till it's light. Lift it up, if it feels light then water. don't use the meter. also, oscillating fans work better.

If you must use the meter then test the bottom of the container push teh meter as far as you can.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 22, 2011)

UPDATE

I went ahead and cut off all the infected leafs, there were a lot.
The second plant I planted outside in the back yard maybe ill survive it but I dont want it infecting the big plant.
There are now 14 CFLs on it.
Here are some pictures


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ill try to post an update later today or tomorrow


----------



## cazador (Feb 26, 2011)

Yea, keep us posted.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 4, 2011)

UPDATE 3/4/11

I got a container of Green Care Fungicide, I used it on 3/3 and it seems to have done a great job getting rid of the mold and cleaning the leafs.
Now I also have 16 CFLs on it.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have noticed if I back off the lights to about 6" away instead of 2" - 3" the leafs will not droop, also if I put it in sun light the leafs dont droop.

I water about once a week now, its gotten much greener.


----------



## cazador (Mar 5, 2011)

She's looking happier.  The lights might be a bit hot so close. And you might want to be careful bringing her outside and then back in. You don't want to bring in tons of critters with her.
Hopfuly you've beat the white mold. It may come back that sh!t is hard to deal with. And be careful using the fungicide that stuff is bad for you. Use mask and don't get it on your self. I wouldn't use it in flower either.
If the mold comes back durring flower, I'd start over after cleaning the roon *very* well.
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## everyday.smoker (Mar 5, 2011)

How far from plant are those day time CFLs? You can lower them without hurting the plant as they are not hot at all. I have seen when they even touch the leaves without burning them. It will double lumens! Those lights will be not enough for budding. I suggest You plan on buying more watt CFL or HPS light.


----------



## mihjaro (Mar 5, 2011)

You have sixteen 27W CFLs and two 32W tubes for a grand total of 494W? Time to upgrade to MH and HPS if at all possible. In the 2.5 weeks since your first post, that plant would have almost doubled in size under a 400W HID lamp.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 5, 2011)

mihjaro said:


> You have sixteen 27W CFLs and two 32W tubes for a grand total of 494W? Time to upgrade to MH and HPS if at all possible. In the 2.5 weeks since your first post, that plant would have almost doubled in size under a 400W HID lamp.


Im looking online for a HID and the bulbs are CHEAP!
http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=400W+HID+lamp#q=400W+HID+lamp&hl=en&prmd=ivnsfd&source=univ&tbs=shop:1&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=mmxyTfz3B4a8sAO0xZ3PCw&ved=0CFoQrQQ&biw=1920&bih=961&bav=on.2,or.&fp=563c33928d93abad

Do I need a Special lamp? Or can they just plug into my sockets?
I also have that lamp from the first post that had a "useless" bulb in it.

Thanks


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is the lamp im talking about with the "useless" bulb


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 5, 2011)

everyday.smoker said:


> How far from plant are those day time CFLs? You can lower them without hurting the plant as they are not hot at all. I have seen when they even touch the leaves without burning them. It will double lumens! Those lights will be not enough for budding. I suggest You plan on buying more watt CFL or HPS light.


I was keeping them at 2" - 3" but the leafs seemed to be growing weird so I backed them off to about 6" yesterday and the leafs are looking much better and are not hanging


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 6, 2011)

UPDATE 3/6/11

Added a 100w MH


----------



## maryjane4ever (Mar 6, 2011)

lookin good dude !!!


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 6, 2011)

Real sexy setup. You got a little bit of everything in there!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 10, 2011)

UPDATE 3/10/11

I adopted a new plant today.
I can tell shes been over watered case shes really light green.
Any suggestions on what I should doing to this plant?

My other plants looking pretty good, shes dark green but some leafs have started to die on the ends.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Mar 11, 2011)

check out gettin a nice LED for grow/flower multi spectrum etc.. Blackstar, Kessil.. otherwise you have been given some good advise, I would look into finding a hydro shop/grow supply store and getting better nutes if possible.
happy growing


----------



## cazador (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like your bigger plant is getting a bit of fert burn. As for the new addition to the family, just keep up on what your doing.

I think it was already suggested and might be a bit late now that you have already invested in all thoes CFLs and fixtures but something like a 200W CFL works much better and is more accurate on the color temp that they list. a 6500k is closer to what it is than the smaller home CFLs


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 11, 2011)

cazador said:


> Looks like your bigger plant is getting a bit of fert burn. As for the new addition to the family, just keep up on what your doing.
> 
> I think it was already suggested and might be a bit late now that you have already invested in all thoes CFLs and fixtures but something like a 200W CFL works much better and is more accurate on the color temp that they list. a 6500k is closer to what it is than the smaller home CFLs


At home depot they have 150watt equivalent soft white bulbs for $15 should I just get like 4 of those and im gunna have a 500watt MH light hanging above for flowering


----------



## cazador (Mar 11, 2011)

That's up to you. If it were me and I was going to shop for grow CFL's, I would get a 150W or larger CFL (not a 150w equivalent ). If you shop around you can get a good price. I can't remember where I got mine, I don't use them much anymore. I switched to T5's, but I do take them out from time to time. You would need the fixture that fits them too, if you go this route. I do see many peeps using the smaller home CFL's and they seem to be working but I do know the color temp of thoes lights are not what they say. You'll get better penetration and coverage with the larger ones. 500watt MH? I think you meen 400W mh. Most peeps use HPS to flower.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 11, 2011)

cazador said:


> That's up to you. If it were me and I was going to shop for grow CFL's, I would get a 150W or larger CFL (not a 150w equivalent ). If you shop around you can get a good price. I can't remember where I got mine, I don't use them much anymore. I switched to T5's, but I do take them out from time to time. You would need the fixture that fits them too, if you go this route. I do see many peeps using the smaller home CFL's and they seem to be working but I do know the color temp of thoes lights are not what they say. You'll get better penetration and coverage with the larger ones. 500watt MH? I think you meen 400W mh. Most peeps use HPS to flower.


Okay 400 is what I thought but the guy whos ordering my light keeps saying 500 or 1000, but if I get 1000 I gotta rewire and stuff so 400 is just fine. 
Can I flower with a MH? I know the soft white cfls will work for flowering but will useing the same light I used to veg to flower harm it or make it less strong of buds?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Could I buy these bulbs and put them in the lamp in this picture?
Look at the prices they seem very low

HPS : http://www.planetbulbstore.com/c400s51-hps.html

MH : http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Halide-Light-Bulb-Mogul/dp/tech-data/B001135488


----------



## cazador (Mar 12, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Okay 400 is what I thought but the guy whos ordering my light keeps saying 500 or 1000, but if I get 1000 I gotta rewire and stuff so 400 is just fine.
> Can I flower with a MH? I know the soft white cfls will work for flowering but will useing the same light I used to veg to flower harm it or make it less strong of buds?


Yes you can flower with a MH fine. Using the lights you have to flower is fine too but your problem/solution is to keep things very short as the penetration of those light are not good. You will get airy buds not as tight nugs as if you use a stronger light.



DankyKush1 said:


> Could I buy these bulbs and put them in the lamp in this picture?
> Look at the prices they seem very low
> 
> HPS : http://www.planetbulbstore.com/c400s51-hps.html
> ...


The bulbs are on the cheap side because they are for normal lighting and not specialized for horticulture (color corrected/spectrum). But you can still use them ok. Just not as good as one giving the plant more of what it needs.
You need to match the bulb wattage with the correct ballast.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 14, 2011)

UPDATE: 3/14/11

The leafs on the new plant seem to be getting more yellow, I watered it with 1 cup mixed with nutes today cause the soil was bone dry. The leafs have a lot if discoloration. Should I cut the leafs that are PURE yellow off?

The other plant is looking great.


----------



## cazador (Mar 14, 2011)

it's not looking so good  I would focus on the healty plant. Don't over feed or water it. When are you going to flower?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I should be getting a 400 watt MH light and im going to try and get a HPS bulb to work in the same lamp. 

When I switch to 12/12 should I use the 400 watt HPS and the 100 watt MH? I figured itll give me the most of the spectrum from about
2100k HPS
2300k CFL
4000k MH?
Maybe even 6500k CFL?


To fix the nute burn im going to start mixing 3/4 of the recommend amount per gallon. That should help right?


----------



## XS Brain (Mar 16, 2011)

Another note for mold. I used just plain baking soda and water. something like teaspoon/gallon I think.(google it) then rinsed it off with fresh water in bloom. Seems to cure it on stems, kinda on leaves. Harvested some dank with no problems to the buds. Some bad stems I just cut down early though. Also you need a ballast to run HID. Look on craigslist man. Im getting a 1000 watt (which can easily grow a half pound. easily!) for $80, probably less than u spent on ur bulbs.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 17, 2011)

HELP!!!

Ive got bugs 
They are tiny tiny tiny mites or something.
There 1/4 of the size of a grain of sand and are a light brown almost orangish.
I noticed them mostly on the pot not the actual plant.

Should I get a bug spray? Organic right?

If I spray her now it shouldn't affect the buds in a month right?


----------



## cazador (Mar 17, 2011)

Not a good sign. If your not flowering yet, try to spray the plants. Mites are hard to kill. Good luck.


----------



## John420Doe420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo man i've been following your journal when you gonna flower?


----------



## HisGirl420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn I need to get me a grow tent! Cheapest route for that?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay...

Last night I pulled my plant out of the room to inspect / remove leafs. As I was removing them I noticed the bugs on the all over the top of the pot, like 200 - 500, and a few actually on the plant.
Today I cant find a single one on my big plant or pot but very few on the other plants pot, like maybe 4 I saw.

I defiantly want to get a spray to get them now.
Any suggestions on sprays to help remove Spider Mites?


----------



## HisGirl420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe a stupid question, but how do spider mites get on indoor plants? What causes them?


----------



## Justinfridge (Mar 17, 2011)

Tiss what I use, n works well.. Start at half the correct dose.


----------



## Justinfridge (Mar 17, 2011)

Jack's that is!


----------



## cazador (Mar 18, 2011)

HisGirl420 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but how do spider mites get on indoor plants? What causes them?


They walk, crawl, and hitch rides on things. The grower is the biggest cause other than that they come in on new plants and through vents. They are tiny and voracious.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I picked up some EcoSmart Organic Insecticide from Home Depot.
It says itll kill Mites and Aphids so im hopping it'll kill the spider mites and whatever else is on it.

Rosemary Oil .25%
Peppermint Oil .25%
Thyme Oil .25%
Clove Oil .25%
Other Ingredients 99.00%


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 18, 2011)

UPDATE: 3/18/11

I sprayed them with the Insecticide today and no sign of them so far


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Halogen bulb in my closet, I dont know any of the specs on it but its REALLY BRIGHT, I got it when someone gave me a desk lamp. Its a Bulb shape.
Should I switch 1 CFL for this bulb?

My bulb says 100watt Reveal Halogen

Looks like this:
http://www.amazon.com/82139-100-Watt-Reveal-Halogen-Light/dp/B000LPVIAA

But the Color Temp is 2800 so its a Flowering light?


----------



## FootClan (Mar 21, 2011)

Kart0oN said:


> seems like you have a pretty decent setup the only thing i would suggest is not leaving the fan on 24/7 nor putting it directly on your plants as it tends to make the buds very "airy" and light i would just leave your fan on while your lights are on to be honest and as for using a 20/4 light sched. there has been alot of studies showing that anything after 18hours really doesn't affect your plant and your just wasting electricity 16/8 or 18/6 sched is the most cost efficient , but if you already have it on 20/4 i wouldn't change it now as its probably to late and could possibly induce flowering but i doubt it good luck and nice setup


Not only is he wrong about what everyone else already stated ......Hes also wrong about not being able to switch from 20/4 to 18/6 I start my plants from clone in 24/o and them go to 18/6 and i never have problems and its not going to make your plants flower like he suggested........


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried Super Cropping today 

It went pretty well besides 2 branches actually broke a bit. 













Here she is now

.


----------



## cazador (Mar 22, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I have a Halogen bulb in my closet, I dont know any of the specs on it but its REALLY BRIGHT, I got it when someone gave me a desk lamp. Its a Bulb shape.
> Should I switch 1 CFL for this bulb?
> 
> My bulb says 100watt Reveal Halogen
> ...


Get rid of the halogen light! it's only good for heating. No use for growing. Your better off with CFLs. Halogen is not the same as MH or HPS.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 22, 2011)

cazador said:


> Get rid of the halogen light! it's only good for heating. No use for growing. Your better off with CFLs. Halogen is not the same as MH or HPS.


Perfect answer thank you


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this caused by Nutrient Burn or Bugs?
Bugs cause spots
Nutrient Burn causes yellow

its on about 10 big leafs, and 1 big leaf on the other plant.

I also think it could be the insecticide, maybe from leaving it on? I sprayed both plants with clean water today to remove anything on the leafs.


----------



## youngdog (Mar 22, 2011)

HisGirl420 said:


> Damn I need to get me a grow tent! Cheapest route for that?


I got a 4 x4 x 6.5 grow tent off ebay for cheap


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 29, 2011)

UPDATE: 3/29/11

Added a 400watt MH









I had to trim the plants due to the damage of the insecticide, I sprayed them with Neem Oil and rubed it on the leafs.

Im getting 2 - 4 more plants in similar shape when I get them in a few days Ill put them under the lights till Monday then throw them in 12/12


----------



## spike142 (Mar 30, 2011)

What are you going to use for Flowering? Nice grow room there is a lot to learn from when you keep it simple.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an 400watt HPS to put into it and ill swap the CFLS with soft white. Ill have to remove the 100watt MH and the Florescence lights.
As for Nutes I was told to put 5ml or Soil A and B then gradually up it then when putting in flower add like 10ml - 15ml of A and B, they gave me a chart.

After using the Neem Oil I found 4 dead fly looking bugs on the rim of the blue pot this morning.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 30, 2011)

For my Nutes im going to include:
5ml Soil A
5ml Soil B

I have some "Western States" Vitamin B-1
http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-marijuana-growing/536984-super-cheap-vitamin-b-1-guard-against-transplant-shock.html

Should I add it to the mix? (1 Tablespoon per Gallon)

Then ill test the PH and I have PH Down and PH Up.
What PH should I try and get the mix at?

Thanks


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Heres a picture of one of the few flies I found stick in the Neem Oil.


----------



## cazador (Apr 2, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> For my Nutes im going to include:
> 5ml Soil A
> 5ml Soil B
> 
> ...


Hey Bro, I suggest you move the balast off the floor. Your plants will love the new light! You want to pH after you add all the nutes and then adjust if needed then check pH again. Checking PPM is a good idea too. Then you'll know better what is going on. The B1 is good for seedlings and transplanting. I like to see my Ph somewhere around 6.3. not much lower unless i'm doing hydro. Don't have the fan blowing on the plants unless it's ossilating. That's it for now. Good luck.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I received 2 more plants yesterday 28" and 29" tall.
They had white mold so I sprayed my fi=fungicide and its gone now.
I noticed "white flys" so I sprayed Neem Oil and some dish soap on the plants and noticed maggots crawling out of the soil and dieing.
Im going to transplant the plants today into new soil, when I transplant I want to have a mix of my fungicide and Neem Oil ready to spray the roots for bugs / fungi.

Sound good?

I want to get rid of the bugs / fungi before I move the plants into my grow room, there in the garage under 16 CFLs right now

Thanks


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 2, 2011)

cazador said:


> Hey Bro, I suggest you move the balast off the floor. Your plants will love the new light! You want to pH after you add all the nutes and then adjust if needed then check pH again. Checking PPM is a good idea too. Then you'll know better what is going on. The B1 is good for seedlings and transplanting. I like to see my Ph somewhere around 6.3. not much lower unless i'm doing hydro. Don't have the fan blowing on the plants unless it's ossilating. That's it for now. Good luck.


I seem to be having some trouble reading up on pH. From what I understand I should mix Soil A, Soil B, and B-1, then test teh pH level and want a 6.3? I have pH up and pH down as well I can use.


----------



## derius johnson (Apr 2, 2011)

bro those leaves look hella droopy how big is the plant?


----------



## cazador (Apr 2, 2011)

No, this sounds very bad. Why deal with infected plants? Your going to spred the sh!t to the other plants via clothes ,your person.... Clean every thing well and start with healthy plants/seeds. you have a good setup now don't fuc up by dealing with bugs and mold the whole time. Bugs and mold are not as easy as you think to allways be able to controll. They often times come back at the very moment you don't want them and can't do much and your harvest suffers.


----------



## cazador (Apr 2, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I seem to be having some trouble reading up on pH. From what I understand I should mix Soil A, Soil B, and B-1, then test teh pH level and want a 6.3? I have pH up and pH down as well I can use.


 
Let the pH pen get adjusted to the solution-water temp and then read the the output. You should add the appropreate amounts of Soil A, Soil B, and B-1 to water, stir well and check pH, adjust if nessasary and check again.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Can I mix "Ultra Plampolive Original" dish soap with Neem Oil for an Insecticide? 

http://www.colgate.com/app/Palmolive/US/EN/Product-Ingredients.cwsp?product=UltraOriginal#UltraOriginal

Thanks


----------



## cazador (Apr 2, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Can I mix "Ultra Plampolive Original" dish soap with Neem Oil for an Insecticide?
> 
> http://www.colgate.com/app/Palmolive/US/EN/Product-Ingredients.cwsp?product=UltraOriginal#UltraOriginal
> 
> Thanks


I don't see why not. Only use one or two drops per quart of warm water.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I put all my nutes in and I got a pH reading of 4.7, what should I do? 
I have pH Up but 4.7 seems really low.

I got it to a 6.3 by messing with the up and down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2011)

Dude,I might be missing something here but why on earth would you have a brand new 400w Quantum ballast (very nice by the way!) and a bulb then go and use some shitty little CFL's?
Why not just buy a 400w MH bulb off Ebay for £12 and chuck the CFL's in the bin,those plants are gagging for some real vegging and plenty big enough to handle it!


----------



## yaknowguy (Apr 3, 2011)

i agree cazador its easier to start fresh w a clean room and no bugs then keep trying to remedy the problem, probably for the money you spend on buying all the sprays and bug killers you could get some good seeds... how big is the area you are working with ??


----------



## yaknowguy (Apr 3, 2011)

I read threw everything you are getting some good advice cazador your patience is tremendous!! Just from what I have read it looks like your spending alot of money and time for just 2 plants, I mean i just the first time is a learning experience but I would want to get my investment back plus some good product, keep us updated im very interested now, do you know what type of strains you are working with here or is it some bag seed??


----------



## jixan (Apr 3, 2011)

Great thread to follow for all of us newbs out there. Thanks for all the updates, and the sage advise that has been given to help this grow.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*The plants have had no signs of bugs for about 2 days now.
The plant on the left had Sciarid Fly Larva, when I put some Neem Oil into the soil Maggots raised and died. The plant on the left I think got damaged by the maggots cause of the curl of the leafs at the top  (picture). From that point I transplanted both plants, when I transplanted I flushed the roots and got 80% of all the old soil off the roots. What should I do about the curl? Can I top the plant right before the curls start? I watered them last night with Soil A 5ml, Soil B 5ml, B1 2ml, and Neem Oil 5ml. Got a pH reading of 6.3 :hello:

Also the plant on the left has a few huge fan leafs, they are much bigger than any other leafs and are bending wild, almost flipped over if isn't held down. Should I cut them or leave them?

Does anyone know of any type of insecticide for Sciarid Flys?

Im planning to go into flowering Wednesday with all the plants. But I might have to keep the new ones in the garage a little longer.
























​*


----------



## jixan (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't want to speak out of line, but man if these plants make it our alive there going to have a 1000 yard stare because it just souds like they have been through some shit. A tour of 'Nam and back. Good luck man!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude,I might be missing something here but why on earth would you have a brand new 400w Quantum ballast (very nice by the way!) and a bulb then go and use some shitty little CFL's?
> Why not just buy a 400w MH bulb off Ebay for £12 and chuck the CFL's in the bin,those plants are gagging for some real vegging and plenty big enough to handle it!


 Im using the 400watt MH for the top and a 100watt MH and a few CFLs to cover the lower parts of the plant. 
My local grow shop advised keeping some CFLs cause they put off such a low level of heat.



yaknowguy said:


> I read threw everything you are getting some good advice cazador your patience is tremendous!! Just from what I have read it looks like your spending alot of money and time for just 2 plants, I mean i just the first time is a learning experience but I would want to get my investment back plus some good product, keep us updated im very interested now, do you know what type of strains you are working with here or is it some bag seed??
> *i agree cazador its easier to start fresh w a clean room and no bugs then keep trying to remedy the problem, probably for the money you spend on buying all the sprays and bug killers you could get some good seeds... how big is the area you are working with ?? *


 Thanks 
Im working with about a W5' x L8' x H10' room.
The bugs are pretty much gone, I used Neem Oil and it worked wonders and only $10
As for the strains im not sure I got all 4 plants from my buddy who got them from a guy who has a grow warehouse, but my buddy hasn't been taking to good of care of his plants. My 1st plant was basically straight from the grower so that was good when I got it, the 2nd was over watered, the 3rd and 4th had some bugs. But im pretty sure Ive got most of the problems fixed and there almost ready to to flower.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Also im going to try and pick up a Humidity Meter today if I can. 
Whats a good Humidity level?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 4, 2011)

jixan said:


> I don't want to speak out of line, but man if these plants make it our alive there going to have a 1000 yard stare because it just souds like they have been through some shit. A tour of 'Nam and back. Good luck man!


 The plant that didnt have a maggot problem actually looks pretty good and healthy but can use some nutes and good lighting, the other one with the curled leafs idk about.


----------



## yaknowguy (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn! you should try growing some tomatoes... but seriously you have nute lock


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I watered my 1st plant today with 1 gallon 6.3 pH and I got about 3/5 gallon run off within 5 mins then I let it sit for 2 hours and the run off absorbed and was 1/5 gallon with a 7.1 pH
Is that normal? for the suck up and the run off pH to be higher than the solution?


----------



## yaknowguy (Apr 4, 2011)

ok but what is your soil ph? I like your set up but it might be easier to re start w fresh seeds hell i will send you some PM me I just hate to see you working hard hard for shit product ya know


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha yeah I know but these plants are bigger and will prob double my yield  and there almost clean. Next grow I wanna bomb the room and start fresh with seeds or clones.
Sadly I still have spider mites or aphids or what ever these bugs are, im gunna post a pic of them later on a sticky board. They survived the Neem Oil. Ill also post pics of the flys that landed on my sticky board on the new plants.
What should I use? I was recommended by a guy who works at a clinic and has a grow house Dr. Doom, but the guy at the hydro store recommended this $35 spray that can be used any day even in flowering.
Should I get the $35 spray or the $5 Dr. Doom? Its only 4 plants.

Thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Im using the 400watt MH for the top and a 100watt MH and a few CFLs to cover the lower parts of the plant.
> My local grow shop advised keeping some CFLs cause they put off such a low level of heat.
> 
> 
> ...


The 400w will cover the entire plant (both of them). I have a 1.2m-1.2m-2 metre high tent with just a 400w and have 4 foot plants!

Yes the CFL's do give off less heat but only if you use them on their own! (the heat and light produced by the 400w overshadows the CFL's and 100w,they are just wasting your electricity bill and completely useless next to the 400w digital).
Come on dude help yourself and use a bit of LOGIC!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I did my research and it looks like your right. The CFLs can cause a shadow where the MH would be hitting.
If I used the CFLS below the leafs though as a form of lighting for the leafs below, would that be beneficial?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look back later tonight for an Update.
I added a [FONT=&quot]EcoPlus Inline 6" Fan with 340 CFM
and got some new nutes
[/FONT]


----------



## jixan (Apr 6, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I did my research and it looks like your right. The CFLs can cause a shadow where the MH would be hitting.
> If I used the CFLS below the leafs though as a form of lighting for the leafs below, would that be beneficial?


Hmm, good question but from my research I don't think that it would help. The penetration of a HID system is much greater than CFL's so the light probabley is getting to them. Unless the CFL are placed on some very low coleases that are not getting any light at all the would be benificial.


----------



## mihjaro (Apr 6, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I did my research and it looks like your right. The CFLs can cause a shadow where the MH would be hitting.
> If I used the CFLS below the leafs though as a form of lighting for the leafs below, would that be beneficial?


At this point, they are just in the way. Let the big gun do the work. There just cluttering up your space as I see it.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Update 4/7/11
I added a 6" fan to keep the temp down and got a temperature / humidity meter.
My temp change from 67 at night to a high of 87 in day, but that hasn't been when i walked in, Ive seen the meter at 75 - 83 and the humidity at 35 -40% and im in there 7+ hours a day 
I aslo flushed the plants with Azamax for bugs yesterday. I brought some bugs I caught on a sticky pad in the hydro store and they said I had Aphids, but that should take care of the problem just flush again in a week.
For some reason about 1 leaf on each branch has a stump leaf? But only 1, I posted a picture.


----------



## mihjaro (Apr 7, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Update 4/7/11
> 
> View attachment 1537260


Looks much nicer. Now take that streetlight and hang it outside.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 7, 2011)

What do you guys think of this feeding chart? I made it based off a House and Garden Feeding Chart my local Hydro shop gave me.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Im turning the lights off for 1 day before my flowering cycle, the lights went off at 12am 4/8/11.
Im turning them back on at like 3pm 4/9/11
Im trying to decide the timing I want the 12/12 to be, I was thinking like 3pm - 3am?
I was thinking mostly at night to keep the temp down

Also ive been reading Gardening Indoors with Soil & Hydroponics by George F. Van Patten that I got at the hydro shop.
What things in Vegetable and Flower books differ from a Marijuana plant?
What advice shouldn't I take from this book and other mags?


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 8, 2011)

i didn't really catch up, but i can tell you you don't wanna grow your plants over a foot with T5's or the node's will start to space out.. just a bit of advice


----------



## r1tony (Apr 8, 2011)

Kart0oN said:


> seems like you have a pretty decent setup the only thing i would suggest is not leaving the fan on 24/7 nor putting it directly on your plants as it tends to make the buds very "airy" and light i would just leave your fan on while your lights are on to be honest and as for using a 20/4 light sched. there has been alot of studies showing that anything after 18hours really doesn't affect your plant and your just wasting electricity 16/8 or 18/6 sched is the most cost efficient , but if you already have it on 20/4 i wouldn't change it now as its probably to late and could possibly induce flowering but i doubt it good luck and nice setup



+1 my fan goes off when the light goes off. lights out I treat them like they are sleeping and growing I want as little distractions as possible.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have several fans running in my room.
Ive got one circulating my plants, one blowing in, and the fan cooling my light.
I was thinking about turning the fan on the plants and the fan cooling my light off at night
Good idea?
I know having a fan on them can make airy buds but how much is too much?


----------



## mihjaro (Apr 8, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I have several fans running in my room.
> Ive got one circulating my plants, one blowing in, and the fan cooling my light.
> I was thinking about turning the fan on the plants and the fan cooling my light off at night
> Good idea?
> I know having a fan on them can make airy buds but how much is too much?


Ask yourself this; does the wind stop blowing at night?

You don't want your circulation fan blowing directly on your plants. The goal of circulation is to mix the air. Good circulation eliminates high humidity at night, when humidity rises, especially as the density of the buds increase. You are trying to recreate the effect of outside air movement; gentle but incessant.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 8, 2011)

How can you change the humidity in the room?
Does the air flow effect that?
My humidity is about 35 - 40% 
I just went into flowering whats the recommended humidity?

Ill keep the 2 fans on 24/7 and the fan cooling my light. ill turn it off 30 mins after the light goes off


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I flushed all 4 of my plants with 5 gallons of AzaMax on Tuesday.
I need to flush them again on Tuesday but I also want them to get nutes as well.
Can I flush 5 gallons of AzaMax then add 4 gallon of nutes with a pH of 6.3?
Also I read that during flowering plants prefer a pH of 5.5 - 6.0, is that true?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Flowering Day 1


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Im going to start Week 1 of flowering nutes on Tuesday.
Im gunna give them the nutes plus .25oz of Azamax per gallon.
Im also going to do a Azamax spray today while the lights are off.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I got my electric bill today and for the month of Febuary it was $400 now its $600?
Ive added a 400watt MH and a Fan to cool it down thats all really.
How can this be? Im in the Orange County CA area
I was running my lights 20/4
I just switched them to a 400watt HPS for 12/12

The bill is causing people to question


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay thanks guys
Let me see if I got this right

$661 - Bill
2,418 - kW/h Used
$.27 per kW/h

400 x 20 = 8000 = 8.00
8.00 x 31 = 248
248 x $.27
Total $66.96 

That's only for the 400watt


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 12, 2011)

hmmm any suggestions to keep the bill down?
Im thinking since in running my lights at night the temp stays down so I can run my fan from 10pm -1am then 8am - 10am


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 14, 2011)

UPDATE: 4/13/11

Watered Plant 1 and 2 last night, 3 and 4 are still wet
I have a house guest comming in 2 weeks 
Im gunna need to get a charcoal filter for the smell 







Plant 1






Plant 2






Plant 3






Plant 4


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like some serious PMS going on there 
(Plant Moisture Stress)
hard to figure whats wrong with plant 3,4 other then moisture stress from the flush..
i too would recommend starting from scratch with a sterile everything.
from what a have seen those plants are gonna have a tough time flowering.
it seems like your on the right track with nutes, light, neem.
i think i would off plants 3,4 and focus on helping the decent looking plants.
do you have any experience with cloning? i would use plants 1,2 as mothers, clone them and veg, then bloom clones.
good luck


----------



## Marijuanaa (Apr 14, 2011)

B...E..A..U..TIFUL! You have blown my mind with ideas for my own grow. =) happy tokin'!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I added a few things last night
- Can 33 Charcoal Filter
- Foldaway table

Now im sucking air though filter and out of the room into the attic

I removed plants 3 and 4 and just planted them in the backyard.

Plant 1 has really started to stretch





Ill post more plant pictures when the lights come on at 10 tonight






But for now heres the setup


----------



## DankBudzzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Sick grow room. But I think with the amount you have invested and the time you put into the room you should grab some new seeds and some different genetics and find I really nice soil mix...GL


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 16, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I got my electric bill today and for the month of Febuary it was $400 now its $600?
> Ive added a 400watt MH and a Fan to cool it down thats all really.
> How can this be? Im in the Orange County CA area
> I was running my lights 20/4
> ...


Damn, really dude? I live in oc area too, but my bill is 96 dollars a month. For everything. lol
I'm running a 400 watt hps, 120 watts worth of t5's, 2 regular fans, a booster fan. 
If I run the 400 watt for 24/0 or 18/6 my power bill will usually be around 90-100 bucks. When I switch to 12/12 my entire bill drops down to around 70-80 bucks. How yours is 600 i cant imagine. You must have alot of other stuff going in your place besides the lights too.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 16, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> Damn, really dude? I live in oc area too, but my bill is 96 dollars a month. For everything. lol
> I'm running a 400 watt hps, 120 watts worth of t5's, 2 regular fans, a booster fan.
> If I run the 400 watt for 24/0 or 18/6 my power bill will usually be around 90-100 bucks. When I switch to 12/12 my entire bill drops down to around 70-80 bucks. How yours is 600 i cant imagine. You must have alot of other stuff going in your place besides the lights too.


 Yeah we found out the pool pump was leaking a little so thatll help with the bill, plus I swaped any bulbs I could find that wernt CFLs and swaped them to CFLs
Also Im running the lights 10pm - 10am to run on Off-Peak hours


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Green CFL for working in grow room during off hours?
I read in Gardening indoors with hydroponics by George F. Van Patterson that turning on a Green light during the plants off hours will cause no problems and allow you to work in there at anytime.

Is this true with Marijuana? 
I have a Green Party CFL from Home depot


----------



## mihjaro (Apr 18, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Green CFL for working in grow room during off hours?


Just don't do it. I find it very difficult to work by the green light. Of course, if you absolutely have to, the green light is the only way to go.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I got 5 Feminized Aurora Indica seeds in the mail today 
Im planning on getting some sativa and some hybrid seeds then ill start the germination.
Im thinking about building a seeding box for in my grow room that I can have the seeds and smaller plants in veg. 
I got 2 of the 68watt soft white CFLs that can be used for the seedlings and into veg





Its not daytime but itll work to get the plants started then ill put them under the 400 watt MH after the others have flowered


----------



## tristynhawk (Apr 19, 2011)

im running some aurora indica's right now also just got a problem with one today when i came home.Course this is my first indoor grow so been a few set backs think i had one to closthink i burnt ite to the lights it was the runt so i elevated it think i burnt it.they are 30 days old never been fertilized yet haven't seem to need it i'll try put some pics up of it see what you guys think happened


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Any advice on this book?
The Cannabis Grow Bible
4th edition
Greg Green

Its an PDF I found


----------



## lambofgod (Apr 24, 2011)

holy molly you got some patience. I'd have tossed those plants out long ago. you have seemed to deal with every problem one could deal with, lock out, bugs, deficiencies, nute burn. gl bro


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 24, 2011)

haha thanks
Ive got some seed sprouting for my 2nd grow 
Shouldn't have many problems with the next crop since ive got the experience now haha


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 26, 2011)

UPDATE 4/25/11 DAY 17 Flowering

I got some ladybugs to eat last of the Aphids, probably let out 100 in my grow room

Some grow room updates and plant shots






What do you guys think?
Look like there growing at the right speed?

Thanks for all the help guys













*Plant 1*




















*Plant 2*














*Ladybugs*



















Thanks


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 26, 2011)

i hate to see people growing in clay pots, they normally only have 1 hole in the bottom, which is a massive problem as drainage is KEY.
get some 5gal buckets from Home DePot and drill the shit outta them with a 1/4" bit.
as someone else stated, if they finish there gonna have a worse 1000 yard stare then a Nam vet.
Edit: those ladybugs are a good idea.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 26, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> i hate to see people growing in clay pots, they normally only have 1 hole in the bottom, which is a massive problem as drainage is KEY.
> get some 5gal buckets from Home DePot and drill the shit outta them with a 1/4" bit.
> as someone else stated, if they finish there gonna have a worse 1000 yard stare then a Nam vet.
> Edit: those ladybugs are a good idea.


 Yeah that plant has been in that shitty pot since I got it and its in flowering now so I dont wanna stunt the growth with a transplant. 
Also makes it impossible to test the water weight cause the thing weights over 30 lbs lol
For my next grow im gunna have 3 Gal square pots


----------



## DankyKush1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Bud Shots





4/28/11


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 1, 2011)

*4/29/11








*


----------



## dynamitejack (May 1, 2011)

Man, +rep for the effort and solid progress. You are brave for taking on orphan plants. If you want to keep your plants from looking like that next time I would suggest: 

3-5 gallon Smart Pots. They allow the plants build huge roots. Big roots=BIG FRUITS

Good Soil: Fox Farms, Sunshine and Roots Organic are all real nice.

If you're going to mess with House and Garden, you should run the full line. I did and it was great. If not, General Organics and Roots Organics are a much better nutrient line than what you ware using now and they are cheap.

Keep a 16" osculating fan on at ALL times. Yes, even at night. It helps prevent mold and bugs. I don't care what you read or heard about airy buds, it is WRONG. Sorry growers produce light buds, not air movement.

Get the ballast off the ground. ALWAYS keep electrical equipment higher than the water in your room.

Your setup has some real potential, I look forward to seeing what else you can do.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 2, 2011)

UPDATE 5/1/11

The girls are coming along 
My temp stays great during on hours with the temp staying between 75 - 85
During off hours it gets up to 90
The humidity is low right now at 20% its usually at 30 - 40%
I added a pot of water behind my fan to help raise the humidity, will this do anything?

I dropped my pH meter in a Gallon of water for a good 10 seconds 
All it does now is show -1.88 or at random times a 1 or 2
Ive tried everything I can think of to bring back the pH meter, any suggestions?
Ive tried rice and airing out


----------



## lambofgod (May 2, 2011)

WOW.....what a turn around! those are looking beautiful! your ph meter is busto. thats a Milwaukee? not 100% but its probably not water proof. Go with the oakton eco ph meter if you have to buy a new one. you can find em for $50...they are spot on, no need for wet storage. They are supposed to be disposable, say they last for a year, I had one for about 2 years before it went out. Since it is disposable you cant replace the electrode. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=oakton+eco+ph+meter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#q=oakton+eco+ph+meter&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=qMK&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&ei=KQa_Te61K-H30gHnncHEBQ&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CCsQzAMwAg&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8a6d8d44eb74daa6&biw=1600&bih=742


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 2, 2011)

Hmm darn I might buy a new one, this one worked great and it was only $30 at the hydro shop
Yeah its a Milwaukee

Here is an update on plants 3 & 4

*Plant 3*







*Plant 4*


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 2, 2011)

I noticed that on Plants 3 & 4...
When I planted them outside I have a problem with Fungus Gnats...
When I looked at them a few days later I moved the wood chips a bit and noticed what I though was small maggots.
When I went out a looked today they were still there but I looked closer and noticed that they DONT have a black head like Fungus Gnat Maggots and it look like they might have legs...
They are BRIGHT WHITE and smaller that a fungus gnat maggot.
I cant find any info on them but there are a lot.

Im hoping maybe my maggot infestation was taken over and controlled by these maybe predator bugs?


----------



## collective gardener (May 3, 2011)

I haven't seen anything about what ppm you've been feeding at, or what your water source is. Maybe I missed it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## Dan Casus (May 3, 2011)

When I first started reading this thread, tonight, I thought it was going to be another one of those threads that the grower disappeared after a few questions. I was wrong. I'm impressed by your candor and tenacity. You have built an awesome grow room. 

If I was you I think I would seriously consider a s.o.g of autoflowers.

Nice room.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 4, 2011)

*Plant 1*












*Plant 2*


----------



## My420 (May 4, 2011)

Kart0oN said:


> seems like you have a pretty decent setup the only thing i would suggest is not leaving the fan on 24/7 nor putting it directly on your plants as it tends to make the buds very "airy" and light i would just leave your fan on while your lights are on to be honest and as for using a 20/4 light sched. there has been alot of studies showing that anything after 18hours really doesn't affect your plant and your just wasting electricity 16/8 or 18/6 sched is the most cost efficient , but if you already have it on 20/4 i wouldn't change it now as its probably to late and could possibly induce flowering but i doubt it good luck and nice setup


No way to induce flowering when changing from 20/4 to 18/6 unless its autoflower and then it wouldnt matter the light schedule. 11-12 hours darkness triggers flowering. Also temp in veg is best at 78ish, That is about the end of the curve on that plants intake for Co2 and nutes but carefull anything over 82 ish i think if i can remember right is bad you start to destroy plant cells. Flowering you don't really want to have your temp up that high after week 3-4 max. Last 2 weeks should be at about 68-72 max. I would spread out the top leaves and kind of bend them outward so you get more canopy penetration. Here are a couple of pics for you from my room. 


Also I would use whatever your Bluest spectrum light is in combination with the HPS. Research shows a Metal Halide ( blue spectrum ) will give you more crystal production so if its not to much on the elec bill i would switch it on. You should probably get about 3/4 oz to 1oz and 1/4 or so from those depending on your nutrient mix ( PPM's Ph etc. ) and foliar feeding per plant.


----------



## My420 (May 4, 2011)

Nocturn3 said:


> Sorry, but you are completely wrong here, on both counts. Fans should be on 24/7, not only to strengthen stems, but also to help prevent things like mold and mildew from taking hold on the plants. This is even more important during lights off, when humidity rises.
> 
> As for the "many studies" regarding 18/6 vs 20/4, the only serious study that i have ever known of resulted in the opposite outcome, with 20/4 veg time giving an increased yield after flowering, compared to clones in an identical setup, but with an 18/6 veg time.
> 
> ...


Not to accurate on the mold part.. although less humidity will give you less chance of mold... Some strains no matter what you do you will end up getting mold towards the ending of flowering but fans I agree to be left on but FANS DO NOT help stop the spread of Mold ( unless it is specifically an exhaust fan ) they actually make it spread faster by blowing spores all around your room which means after that harvest you must bleach your room completely to get all of the spores killed and the room clean so the mold doesnt show on your next grow 10 days in PPPP . ( which is a bitch because spores can just chill in a room for days on end and not die). Once you get one spore in that room or on a leaf your done. I do not use fans at all in my grow and I have 0 mildew and you do not need to rely on getting a big stem that can carry that weight if you bend them with netting. also does not look like you topped your buds so your losing some production there to...... also I do not know where you got those Veg lighting stats but most production comes from either how big plant is and what nutrients your using how you are manipulating your plants foliar feeding schedule etc etc.


----------



## My420 (May 4, 2011)

klonerone said:


> 4 hrs of darkness will not induce flowering.


Only way in the world that happens is you get an auto flower seed.


----------



## My420 (May 4, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> As for the lighting cycle ive decided im going to keep it 20/4 till its time to bud then ill switch 18/6 for a week then 12/12


why would you waste a week for 18/6? your not putting them into flowering with that cycle your only making your plants adjust 2 times to different lighting cycles? Why would you go from Veg lighting cycle to another Veg cycle then to Flower?


----------



## My420 (May 4, 2011)

cazador said:


> Your growing with CFLs correct? Then yes. It will still grow (stretch) for another two weeks after you change to 12/12 . Floros don't penetrate to deep. if you want good smoke don't let the plant get to far from the floro lights. You may even want to bend her over.
> 
> I'd like to see how this turns out.
> 
> ...


Yay someone who knows their shit!!!


----------



## My420 (May 4, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I noticed that on Plants 3 & 4...
> When I planted them outside I have a problem with Fungus Gnats...
> When I looked at them a few days later I moved the wood chips a bit and noticed what I though was small maggots.
> When I went out a looked today they were still there but I looked closer and noticed that they DONT have a black head like Fungus Gnat Maggots and it look like they might have legs...
> ...


Sounds like those are root aphids bro..... Sorry to say if thats the case just trash em and start over after you clean the sh!t outa your room.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 4, 2011)

My420 said:


> Sounds like those are root aphids bro..... Sorry to say if thats the case just trash em and start over after you clean the sh!t outa your room.


 I have aphids on plant 2 inside my room, almost gone now. Azamax helped that 
They look nothing like aphids, they are long rather then round and MUCH MUCH MUCH more visible. Probably the size of 4 aphids together, idk what to compare the size too but there like 1/4 the size of a piece of rice.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 6, 2011)

*




Flowering Day 28*

*Plant 1*












*Plant 2*


----------



## My420 (May 6, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I have aphids on plant 2 inside my room, almost gone now. Azamax helped that
> They look nothing like aphids, they are long rather then round and MUCH MUCH MUCH more visible. Probably the size of 4 aphids together, idk what to compare the size too but there like 1/4 the size of a piece of rice.


Are they white in color?


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> I have aphids on plant 2 inside my room, almost gone now. Azamax helped that
> They look nothing like aphids, they are long rather then round and MUCH MUCH MUCH more visible. Probably the size of 4 aphids together, idk what to compare the size too but there like 1/4 the size of a piece of rice.


 sounds like you could have thrips. they have a long body and usually striped on the ass of the bug, i had the same problem, they will also make the leaves loose color to like almost white spots. i used spinosad and annihilated them after 2 apps with no ill effects on my plants and they where 5 weeks in flower. the product i used was montorey's garden insect spray with spinosad. worked wonders.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 6, 2011)

The aphids were a dirty white color almost gray, the new bugs are bright white from head to butt.
They are only around my 2 mmj plants outside not near anything else.
I dont think there thrips cause they are ONLY in the soil and are only visible if I move the soil to see under the soil.
I believe thrips hang off the leafs and these have no other color on them besides white.
Also I haven't noticed any leaf damage besides a few snail holes but I fixed the snail problem.

Ill try taking a picture but there so small you almost need a macro lens


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 6, 2011)

I got the best picture I could
They have antennas and legs


----------



## My420 (May 6, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> The aphids were a dirty white color almost gray, the new bugs are bright white from head to butt.
> They are only around my 2 mmj plants outside not near anything else.
> I dont think there thrips cause they are ONLY in the soil and are only visible if I move the soil to see under the soil.
> I believe thrips hang off the leafs and these have no other color on them besides white.
> ...


Those are root Aphids got those before from using Fox Farms Soil. Lady bugs or predator mites will help if you want all natural remidy.


----------



## dynamitejack (May 6, 2011)

Those plants are looking good, but damn what is with all the bugs and mold you've been fighting?


----------



## My420 (May 6, 2011)

dynamitejack said:


> Those plants are looking good, but damn what is with all the bugs and mold you've been fighting?


Oh our every day strugles..


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 7, 2011)

Im just wondering...
My grow room is in my office in my closet
In my grow room I have a 400watt HPS and a 340 CFM Inline fan
That must be taking at lease 4 amps prob 5 to 6 amps
In my office I have a computer that runs at about 1200watts
Isnt that like 12 amps?

I went outside and looked at my circuit breaker and I THINK it says I have 10 amp circuits.

I have a few questions...
If that's a total of 16 - 18amps on a 10amp circuit wouldn't I blow the circuit?
Also if a computer uses 1200watts is that 12amps or is it less?

Also I heard for the bugs to get sand?

Thanks guys


----------



## mihjaro (May 7, 2011)

The power supply for the computer may well be 1200 watts, but it's unlikely that the computer actually needs all of that power. So, the power supply is probably only really using 3 or 400 watts, top.


----------



## dynamitejack (May 7, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Im just wondering...
> My grow room is in my office in my closet
> In my grow room I have a 400watt HPS and a 340 CFM Inline fan
> That must be taking at lease 4 amps prob 5 to 6 amps
> ...


The purpose of a breaker is to interrupt the power if the amperage is exceeded. If your braker is not flipping you have problems, you might just need to get a new breaker.

You should have an electrician wire your grow space separate from your office.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 7, 2011)

I used an online calculator and put in all the specs on my computer and it said I was using 1244watts of my power supply :/
I have a good feeling that the room and the office might already be on different circuits but idk how to tell
I think if they were on the same circuit it would have blown by now


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 8, 2011)

UPDATE 5/7/11

The bud gap on plant 1 is almost filled 







*Plant 1*












*Plant 2*


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 10, 2011)

UPDATE 5/9/11

Its normal for fan leafs to yellow and die off in the flowering stage right?
I have a few fan leafs yellowing off on both plants, the pics below are of plant 1


----------



## fretfanticno1 (May 13, 2011)

Been following this thread. Those plants are unstoppable dude. Congrats on overcoming the bug and mould issue. Yellowing leaves should be fine towards the end of flowering. How much longer you gonna flower for?


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 13, 2011)

Haha thanks 
They have about 3 weeks left in flowering


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 13, 2011)

*UPDATE 5/13/11*


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 16, 2011)

Update 5/15/11

Nugs are filling in






*Plant 1*












*Plant 2*


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 19, 2011)

Temp is staying around 65 - 75
Humidity is about 40 - 45%

*Plant 1 Flowering Day 40*












*Normal?*






*Plant 2 Flowering Day 40*












*Grow Room*


----------



## yaknowguy (May 21, 2011)

more updated pics !!!! lets see how they are doing!


----------



## BlownAtmosphere (May 22, 2011)

Nice looking buds man.. you definitely come along way from the beginning of this grow.. great work! First post = wo0t!


----------



## Produkt (May 22, 2011)

cazador said:


> I'm with Nocturn3 on this. Leave fan on just not directly on the plant to hard enough to keep air moving in the room. Without air movment the plant has a hard time breathing. There is always air moving outside and it is a bit larger outside too.
> 
> The biggest thing that concerns me with your setup is the "fan blowing into the attic". I see this as problematic. This is what I see is going to happen in your attic very soon. I am assuming that your attic is colder than your grow room this time of year. You are exhusting warm humid air into a colder room, the most air will start to condense in the attic causing an extremly humid enviroment even raining down on things up there. Mold will start to grow and house rot will follow.
> 
> ...


Into the attic and into the bathroom ventilation system are two different things right? Sorry I'm a noob


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 23, 2011)

BUD P0RN!!! 5/22/11

Ive read that in the last 2 weeks of flowering that it increases the potency if you add the other spectrum?
I can add my 100watt MH for the last 2 weeks to add some more side light and wider spectrum. 
Also ive read about people shutting the lights off for 1 - 3 days before harvest, should I do this?

The only thing I wish I would have done a lollipop on plant 2 and removed the lower branches.

Thanks guys you've been life savers






*Plant 1 *
























*Plant 2*






*Grow Room*


----------



## dynamitejack (May 23, 2011)

You should be using the metal halide anyway, more light = better. The 72 hours of darkness is an old school trick, try it out you're not going to hurt anything.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 23, 2011)

Okay ill add the 100watt MH tonight


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 24, 2011)

I added the 100watt MH last night





Its giving light to the lower buds and I read it helps the potency to add a MH the last few weeks.


----------



## dynamitejack (May 24, 2011)

turn those floros on too!


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 25, 2011)

Its day 49 of flowering  (miscounted to 40 lol )

I have watered plant 1 a total of 8 times now, should I only water with water till harvest now?

Plant 2 had a horrible clay pot with only 1 hole so it needed water a lot less (I drilled 4 more holes a few days ago). But its only been watered 6 times while in flowering. Should I only water with water on this plant too?

They should only have like a week or 2 left 

Also I got a new pH meter but im not sure if I calibrated it the best way. I made a pH of 7ish with my pH tester kit them adjusted it to 7.0 on the pH meter. Its hard with the damn tester to make it exact. Anyone know a secret to adjusting them?

Any suggestions?

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## malignant (May 25, 2011)

wtf are you doing? just buy a growzilla and use a decent bulb..


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 25, 2011)

I have a [FONT=&quot]400watt Digilux 57,000k High Pressure Sodium in a [/FONT][FONT=&quot]LumenAire 6" Reflector run by a [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Quantum 400watt Dimmable Ballast[/FONT]


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 30, 2011)

Its Day 54 of flowering the plants should be done in about a week I think.
Tonight im going to water plant 1 with 2 gallons of water and plant 2 with 1 1/2 gallons of water.
Ill post pictures tonight


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 31, 2011)

IS SHE DONE OR ALMOST DONE???
A lot of her hairs or red 
I watered her tonight with 2 gallons of water.


----------



## DankyKush1 (May 31, 2011)

Heres plant 2 
She has a lot less buds but still looks dank
Does the one leaf look bleached? its really light yellow
Ive also added 3 of my Auroras into the flowering room






*Plant 2*





























*
Grow Room*


----------



## yaknowguy (Jun 1, 2011)

nice dude i think they will get a little more amber with some time!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 2, 2011)

on 5/3 im putting them into complete darkness till 5/5 then trimming them and hanging them


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 6, 2011)

BUD PORN!!!
Ghetto drying





I just surrounded the table in my grow room with towels to block the light under the table. Mainly so the smell will stay with my carbon filter

I have more pics of the plants before the harvest that ill post later 







1st Row Plant 2
2nd & 3rd Row Plant 1


----------



## dynamitejack (Jun 6, 2011)

That is NOT where to hang your plants to dry! Keep them in a dark room with 50% humidity for about a week. Light breaks down thc.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Plant 1* right before harvesting




6/5/11


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive got the light blocked mostly, Im going to build a box to hang them in to leave in the grow room
If I take the nugs out of the grow room is makes the whole hose wreak 
The humidity in the room is about 40%


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Plant 2* right before harvest




6/5/11


----------



## Sillybee (Jun 6, 2011)

Super nice photos ! really arty and stuff


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I built a cardboard box to try my bud in





I put vents on the bottom of the box to allow a little air flow
Then I put a towel on top of the box and slid it under the table to block any excess light
Temp was about 78 and the humidity goes from 45% - 55%


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got a cabinet from home depot





I screwed wood poles to hang the bud (6 lines of poles)
There is an air vent at the top to let hot air out (No fan this time)

*Drying Box*












*Current Grow Room*


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 10, 2011)

*HARVEST*






Big jar is Plant 1 and small jar is Plant 2






Plant 1













The Big Jar is Plant 1 & 2, 3 smaller jars are one plant from outside


----------



## HeavyHebrew (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your adventure. This thread was entertaining with its highs and lows and eventual arrival at nirvana!


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2011)

This has been a great Thread ! way to go DK1 !


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 11, 2011)

congrats on your grow mate, i read the full thread ''epic'' you had some up's and downs, and some great advice, which helped alot, iv found this place a very helpful place also.

again well done in keeping the ladies alive mate enjoy


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Weeds not addicting but growing sure is


----------



## yaknowguy (Jun 12, 2011)

how much did you end up yielding there buddy?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 12, 2011)

GREAT NEWS
I was hoping for 2oz
Plants 1 & 2 yielded a total of 75.3 Grams
One of the plants out side yielded 24.2 Grams
Total 99.5 Grams or 3.5 Ounces






I will be harvesting the 2nd plant outside in about a week or so


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Weighed Plant 4 
She came out to 45.6 Grams or 1.6 OZ 

The 3 jars on the right are Plant 4 
The 2 jars on the left are Plant 3
And the big jar is my Danky Kush


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are the final bud shots after being cured


----------

